# Your stats?



## Evolutionary (Feb 19, 2009)

If you were a Pokemon what do you think your stats would be? Lets make it you can use 500(equal points to each stat would be 100 points for each) Stat points and can divide them as you wish. If you want you can make a moveset for yourself...
*
HP: *As Kali said HP can be endurance... how long can you keep up at full power, that sort of stuff
* Attack:* Physical strength in general
*Defence:* Your defending abilities or 'toughness'
*Special Attack:* This could be your approximate IQ
*Special Defence: **thinks* Uh...your immune system? How vulnerable are you to being cold or hot? Do you heal from sickness quickly or does it take ages?
*Speed:* Uh...how fast you are at running I guess?

Edit: I'm putting in HP and adding 100 to the max amount of points you can have.

*HP: *90
*Attack:* 70
*Defence:* 110
*Special Attack:* 125
*Special Defence: *90
*Speed:* 125

So I'm some sort of Special Sweeper that can take a decent amount of hits for a sweeper but can't attack in the Attack department well.

I think I'll be Ice/Flying. And have Wonder Guard Serene Grace for an ability.

Possible Moves?

~ Nasty Plot
~ Chatter
~ Mean Look
~ Milk Drink
~ Yawn
~ Heat Wave
~ Agility

I seem to be somewhat Chatot like apart from Chatot's fail Defenses.

:)


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 19, 2009)

Attack: 80
Defence: 100
Special Attack: 140
Special Defence: 100
Speed: 80


----------



## Peegeray (Feb 19, 2009)

hp: 50
attack: 50
defence: 80
sp attack: 105
sp defence: 90
speed: 50

wooo man i would be like a nu pokemon or something lol
i don't know my iq so i just put it at something average-ish idk


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 19, 2009)

Attack: 90
Defence: 100
Special Attack: 125 (?)
Special Defence: 95
Speed: 90

I have no idea what my IQ is xD


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Feb 19, 2009)

My approximate stats:

Attack: 110
Defence: 90
Special Attack: 160
Special Defence: 90
Speed: 50

HP would be something like endurance... how long can you keep up at full power. Completely different from Defense, which is more like how easily do you bleed or feel pain.


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 19, 2009)

Attack: 40
Defence: 120
Special Attack: 120
Special Defence: 120
Speed: 70

look at me I'm a wall + SpAtk-er


----------



## Sylph (Feb 19, 2009)

Attack: 120
Defence: 120
Special Attack: 120
Special Defence: 80
Speed: 60

huh...guess I'm a attacker in both physcial and Special....with good-ish defence.

...not fast though


----------



## Erif (Feb 19, 2009)

Attack: 20
Defence: 150
Special Attack: 100
Special Defence: 150
Speed: 80


----------



## Dragon (Feb 20, 2009)

HP: 100
Attack: 130
Defence: 80
Special Attack: 110
Special Defence: 70
Speed: 110

Meh. Wonder what Pokemon I'd be... On the type test I'm Dragon/Flying... >:3 
Maybe I should kick speed up moar


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Feb 20, 2009)

HP: 85 (eh...)
ATK: 93 (I can make people flinch :])
DEF: 120 (it takes a while...)
SP. ATK: 97 (eh...probably)
SP. DEF: 65 (easily moved mentally)
SPD: 100 (at short bursts of speed)


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 20, 2009)

Attack: 69 (I'm not very strong in my upper body, and, at best, above average for lower body)
Defense: 75 (Yeah, I'm also a little wimpy)
Sp Atk: 156 (:D)
Sp Def: 110 (Weakish immune system BUT I am less likely to notice Tempurature Change, which I think is more important in this case)
Speed: 90 (I can sprint. Otherwise... Ech)


----------



## Jetx (Feb 20, 2009)

Attack: 60
Defence: 95
Sp.A: 135
Sp.D: 130 (I dunno, my immune system's pretty nice but I do get hot/cold a lot - as for mental strength, once again, I fail. Nowhere else to put leftover stat points though)
Speed: 80

I would be totally rocking Pokémon. >_>


----------



## Darksong (Feb 20, 2009)

*Attack:* 75 (but I have a high critical hit ratio)
*Defence:* 60
*Special Attack:* 200 145
*Special Defence:* 115
*Speed:* 100

Jike Jetx, I would be more of a special sweeper/wall.

And just because I can...

*HP:* 80


----------



## Thorne (Feb 20, 2009)

*HP:* 65
*Attack: * 55
*Defence: * 60
*Special Attack: * 140
*Special Defence: * 100
*Speed:* 70

Yeah, something like that.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 22, 2009)

HP: 235
_I can go on... for very long..._
Attack: 30
_...but I'm more mentally strong than physically._
Defense: 60
_I manage to make people get hurt hurting me. Does that count?_
Sp. A.: 115
_Do arguing skills count?_
Sp. D.: 90
_I don't mind cold. Heat annoys me._
Speed: 70
_I procrastinate._

What am I, some kind of a sweeping tank of a final stage pseudolegendary?

(Is it just me, or do I look a bit like Blissey?)


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 22, 2009)

HP: 29
Attack: 5
Defence: 10
Special Attack: 109
Special Defence: 150
Speed: 99

I'm weak XD But I make up for it with smartitude and immune systemz.


----------



## see ya (Feb 22, 2009)

*HP:* 90 (It kind of depends. I can walk and hike all day, but running...no)
*Attack:* 40 (HAHAHA....no. I'm weak as all hell)
*Defence:* 80 (I'm fairly tough and resistant to pain)
*Special Attack:* 115 (I've been told I'm very intelligent, but I'm also very absentminded most of the time)
*Special Defence:* 90 (I'm very resistant to sickness and temperature, but I also get motion-sick very easily)
*Speed:* 85 (I'm quite a fast runner when I work at it, but not for long)


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm weaker than you, Skymin. Check mah stats.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 24, 2009)

HP: 63
Attack: 100
Defence: 60
Special Attack: 100
Special Defence: 100
Speed:70

I think that suits me.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 27, 2009)

HP: 120
ATK: 55
DEF: 55
SPA: 120
SPD: 100
SPE: 95

I'm wimpy as hell in terms of offense and defense (Attack and Defense), but my ability to endure tiredness/strain/pain is relatively decent (HP). If we equate Special Attack with something like intelligence I think it'd be one of my stronger points; same with Special Defense if we're referring to susceptibility to things like sickness and temperature. Speed I'm not so sure about, actually, but I imagine I'd be better at running away than attacking. :P


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not necessarily using all stats allowed. I'm going to give myself realistic stats.

HP: I'd prefer that had to do with size as well as stamina, soooo.... 65
Attack: 45. It's a bit more than my size. My legs are strong but my arms are just weak.
Defence: 30. I bruise like a little bitch :< (I'm working on it)
Special Attack: I don't even know my IQ, so I'll just guess it's about 115.
Special Defence: I don't heal very quickly. Well, actually it depends on what I've eaten, and my immune system has improved so I'll give it a fair 60, since I'm also including mental stamina under this.
Speed: Aha! This is what I'm talking about! A good 90. I can run fast, but I can also block sudden attacks quickly.

Now, without comments:

HP: 65
Att: 45
Def: 30
S.A: 115
S.D: 60
Spd: 90

Total: 405

4 moves:

Calm Mind
Focus Energy
Karate Chop
Rage

Probably a Normal type.

EDIT: I just realised - no special attacks. I'd suck as a pokemon with high sp.att.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 27, 2009)

There is something ironic about learning both Calm Mind and Rage.


----------



## Ninjabait (Feb 27, 2009)

HP: 60 (Not very endurant)
Attack: 60 (...Or Strong)
Defense: 90 (Moderatley Bulky, can take some hits)
SpA: 137 (Approx.)
SpD: 130 (Last Time I got sick was October 08)
Speed: 123 (Short bursts of Sprint Speed)

So I'm a bulky Special Sweeper Pseudo Legendary, wee.

As for type, I am Psychic/Ghost, my ability shall be Adaptability or Inner Focus. Wee.


----------



## Minish (Feb 27, 2009)

HP: 80
Attack: 90
Defence: 125
Special Attack: 100
Special Defence: 130
Speed: 90

:D Not sure about moves, I can't remember many attacks. XD But I would be an Electric type~!


----------



## FKOD (Mar 3, 2009)

My stats-
HP- 70
Atk.- 70
Def.- 90
Sp. Atk.- 145
Sp. Def.- 150
Speed- 75

The special attack and special defence might seem kind of high, but I have an I.Q. of 146 and I resist diseases really well. As for the reason my other stats suck, I'm not really all that tough and I'm pretty sluggish...


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Mar 12, 2009)

HP - 90
ATK - 60
DEF - 80
SA - 140 (?)
SD - 135
SPD - 105

Well, I can withstand things about average and attack/defend weakly. I never, ever get sick and am very smart, so my special stats are high (I don't really know my actual IQ, but it'll be high xD). As for speed, I can run pretty fast (yay cross country :/) and swim fast, too [actual cheer].
The type test said psychic and ice (or even just psychic, really), so I'd be a male Jynx, lol.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 12, 2009)

HP: 50
Attack: 95
Defence: 90
Special Attack: 90
Special Defence: 145
Speed: 130

My endurance sucks _ass_, and thus my HP sucks ass. I'm pretty strong despite being rather light and of average height, and my defenses are really good but if I get hit in certain places or in one place too much I go down just about automatically xD So I docked a bunch of points there. My IQ is rather high, but I do retarded/stupid stuff all the time, and so points docked there as well. My immune system is godly, however. I hardly ever get sick despite not wearing a jacket unless it's like -10 C outside, and if I do get sick I usually get better in a day or two. And speed just 'cause I'm a sprinter. 

...My stats are really messed, eh? Yay for being a fast special wall with close to no HP!

As for types, the type quiz gave me bug and flying.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 15, 2009)

blazheirio889 said:


> I hardly ever get sick despite not wearing a jacket unless it's like -10 C outside, and if I do get sick I usually get better in a day or two.


Temperature really shouldn't have anything to do with getting sick.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 16, 2009)

HP: 120
Attack: 75
Defence: 50
Special Attack: 125
Special Defence: 200
Speed: 30

My immune system will fuck up your immune system.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 16, 2009)

'kay time to redo and add moves.


*HP*: 55
I get tired very easy
*Attack*: 55
I'm also very weak physically 
*Defence*: 80
I can stand pain, for a while.
*Special Attack*: 130
I'm actually pretty intelligent, even if I don't show it.
*Special Defence*: 105
Much to my own annoyance, I'm rarely sick. :/
*Speed*: 75
I can run kind of fast for a short while.

Ability: Insomnia or Adaptability. I only sleep if I want to, and I'm pretty good at adapting to the situation.

Possible moves:
-Fake Out
-Hyper Voice
-screech
-Taunt
-Torment
-Calm mind
-Tackle
-Swagger
-Lick (:3)
-Glare
-Mean Look
-Scary Face
-Rest
-Yawn
-Sketch
-Spite
-Lock-On
-Baton Pass
-Hidden Power
-Stockpile
-Swallow
-Uproar
-Flatter
-Helping Hand
-Follow Me
-Role Play
-Assist
-knock Off
-Grudge
-Snatch
-Slack Off
-Astonish
-Fake Tears
-Tickle
-Covet
-Trump Card
-Trick Room
-Nasty Plot

Seems Like I'd be a Supporter/possible Special Wall/Sweeper.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 16, 2009)

Ohhhh I wanna do moves!

Let's see...
-Scratch
-Fury Attack
-Bite
-Growl
-Roar
-Low Kick
-Dragon Rage
-Toxic
-Screech
-Minimize
-Defense Curl
-Bide
-Lick
-Amnesia
-Glare
-Dizzy Punch
-Fury Swipes
-Sharpen
-Slash
-Sketch
-Curse
-Spite
-Scary Face
-Outrage
-Charm
-Swagger
-Fury Cutter
-Mean Look
-Frustration
-DragonBreath
-Hidden Power
-Beat Up
-Uproar
-Torment
-Taunt
-Trick
-Role Play
-Revenge
-Grudge
-Snatch
-Teeter Dance
-Slack Off
-Hyper Voice
-Astonish
-Fake Tears
-Howl
-Covet
-Doom Desire
-Wake-Up Slap
-U-Turn
-Me First
-Copycat
-Sucker Punch
-Nasty Plot
-Chatter

Damn I'd be such an annoyer. x3;


----------



## Scizor King (Mar 16, 2009)

HP: 64
Attack: 107
Defense: 88
Special Attack: 132
Special Defense: 87
Speed: 94

I can't go on very long, but besides that, I'm pretty good.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Mar 16, 2009)

HP: 70
Attack: 75
Defense: 110
Special Attack: 110
Special Defense: 80
Speed: 75

I can go on for... a short while, but then it depends on the situation. Offensively, I'm not very strong, but my defenses are quite high against physical attack. I'd like to think that I'm kinda smart... not that I'd stand up to being burned or whatever so well. And I'm not as fast as I'd like to be, but I can still hold my own.

I may do moves later.


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 16, 2009)

HP: 50
Attack: 50
Defense: 100
Special Attack: 160
Special Defense: 170
Speed: 70 

Can't beat anybody in a fistfight, I either get punched out or they laugh at my lack of power. I'm also not all that fast, mostly due to my low level of endurance. However, I haven't been sick in years, and I'm abnormally smart, so those get the majority.

Type test says I'm ground. Which is odd, considering they're more physical... It doesn't really fit me.
Then again, there are only three questions, so some deviation can be expected. Oh well, you have what you see here. Enjoy.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 16, 2009)

SURSKITTY THE POKEMON

Type: Normal/Electric
Ability: Super Luck / Frisk

HP: 40
Attack: 65
Defense: 30
Special Attack: 120
Special Defense: 100
Speed: 95

Acupressure, Amnesia, Assist, Baton Pass, Beat Up, Bite, Block, Body Slam, Calm Mind, Chatter, Copycat, Counter, Covet, Curse, Double Hit, Embargo, Encore, Endure, Fake Out, False Swipe, Feint, Flail, Flash, Flatter, Fling, Focus Energy, Follow Me, Helping Hand, Head Smash, Hidden Power, Glare, Knock Off, Last Resort, Leer, Lick, Lucky Chant, Me First, Metronome, Mimic, Nasty Plot, Payback, Pluck, Psycho Cut, Punishment, Pursuit, Quick Attack, Rage, Recover, Recycle, Rest, Return, Revenge, Rock Smash, Role Play, Safeguard, Scary Face, Slash, Sleep Talk, Snore, Spark, Spite, Substitute, Swagger, Switcheroo, Swords Dance, Taunt, Thief, Torment, Uproar, Vice Grip, Vital Throw, Zen Headbutt

... any questions?  Also I completely ignored the 500 point cap while setting up my base stats.  I'm pretty sure I'm under it, but I went for what actually makes sense, not what EeveeSkitty says makes sense.  My immune system's terrible, but Special attacks are usually either elemental or mental and I'm neither confused easily nor defeated by heat or cold or plants or brain teasers.


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, your stats don't add up. Why not have a normal 600 base total?


----------



## Zuu (Mar 16, 2009)

Type: Normal

HP: 65
Attack: 75
Defense: 40
Special Attack: 125
Special Defense:90
Speed: 110

Fury Attack, Tackle, Thrash, Leer, Growl, Roar, Sing, Quick Attack, Rage, Lick, Glare, Dizzy Punch, Rest, Struggle, Harden, Thief, Nightmare, Snore, Flail, Spite, Scary Face, Sweet Kiss, Bone Rush, Outrage, False Swipe, Swagger, Mean Look, Sleep Talk, Flatter, Taunt, Trick, Role Play, Wish, Assist, Recycle, Revenge, Yawn, Knock Off, Grudge, Snatch, Slack Off, Hyper Voice, Metal Sound, Shadow Punch, Tickle, Howl, Covet


----------



## surskitty (Mar 16, 2009)

Alxprit said:


> Yes, your stats don't add up. Why not have a normal 600 base total?


The only non-legendaries that hit 600 are the pseudolegends and that's completely ridiculous.  It's stupid enough that a lot of people here are going for 500 total.  Hell, some legendaries -- the trios -- don't even hit 600 total.  Why the fuck would you suggest that for people?

500 total brings you to OU/BL range, for the most part.  Gengar's at 500 total, for example.  So are Scyther/Scizor, Bronzong, Heracross, Donphan....  There are a few good Pokemon with a base stat total of 405, even: Dugtrio and Wobbuffet.  600 is freaking insane and it's ridiculous enough to hit 500.  No one here's that good.


ALSO Alxprit: if your endurance sucks and you'd get punched out in a fist fight, why the fuck do you have a defense of 100?  100 is above average!


----------



## Darksong (Mar 16, 2009)

Darksong said:


> *Attack:* 75 (but I have a high critical hit ratio)
> *Defence:* 70
> *Special Attack:* 200 145
> *Special Defence:* 95
> ...


Edited a few things, and adding type, abilities and possible moves.

Type: Ice/Grass (I LOVE SNOW)

Ability: Super Luck, but only to raise the critical hit ratio. In real life, my luck is horrible

OR Quick Feet

Moves?:

Rolling Kick
Splash (:P)
Double Team
Agility
Glare
Uproar (My voice is REALLY loud)
Bite (hehehehe)
And pretty much any Ice-type move but Hail. :D Yay!
And Howl.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Mar 17, 2009)

Ooh, cool thread.

Anyways, let's see. I'm not that good at endurance; sprints and stuff are more of my thing, so that'd be a mediumish lowish health. Attack would be medium-normalish, I guess. Defense would be, well, pretty high I guess. Special Attack, uh, my IQ's pretty high, so something highish, and Special Defense is pretty high for me, I guess, too. And speed would be highish, I guess.

^Whoa. Lots of "I guess" and "-ish" and "pretty" in there.

Anyways....

*HP:* 60
*Attack:* 80
*Defense:* 90
*Special Attack:* 135
*Special Defense:* 120
*Speed:* 115

My type would be *Grass* and *Ice*, probably. Because Grass is my favorite type and Ice is my second favorite type.

Ability would be Snow Cloak, probably. Though if I could choose, OVERGROW!!!! YEAH!!!!

Moves.... I'll get back to that.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 17, 2009)

Why the fuck do you have stats like a Lati or a Dragonite or a Salamence or a Garchomp or a Tyranitar?


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 17, 2009)

Because this isn't comparing to the actual Pokemon...and I chose a random easy number for the stat total.

I'm not trying to say I'm as good as a Tyranitar/Dragonite/Whatever, it was a number that would be very easy and take less time to split.


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 17, 2009)

*Raichao, the lazy Pokemon*
*Type:*Normal/Water
*Ability:* Own Tempo/Slow Start

*HP:* 60
*Attack:* 30 (I'm a little weakling XD)
*Defense:* 50
*Sp. Attack:* 125 (My IQ accordng to some random webiste)
*Sp. Defense:* 100
*Speed:* 75

*Moves:* Wake-up Slap, Fling, Payback, Me First, Last Resort, Nasty Plot, Chatter, Stockpile, Spit Up, Swallow, Torment, Taunt, Yawn, Slack Off, Sketch, Theif, Curse, Doubleslap, Scratch, Sing, Surf, Mimic, Bubble, Splash, Rest, Struggle.

I'd be the most useless Pokemon XD


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 20, 2009)

surskitty said:


> If your endurance sucks and you'd get punched out in a fist fight, why the fuck do you have a defense of 100?  100 is above average!


Endurance for me falls in the HP category. Defense sits for something like how often I hurt myself.

I'll admit, though, you have reason. For all the things I pointed out. I'm not going to argue any further.


----------



## MurrMurr (Mar 27, 2009)

HP: 75
Attack: 10 (Whoo make Blissey proud)
Defense: 70
Sp. Attack: 155
Sp. Defense: 90
Speed: 118

Incredi-Special sweeper yay! 

Type: Prolly Normal/Dark or Normal/Psychic (which the type test agrees with, but I like Dark more)

Moves: Astonish, Nasty Plot, Doubleslap, Mimic, Copycat, Hyper Voice, X-Scissor, Pursuit, Thief, Outrage, Rest, Sleep Talk, Glare, Pursuit, Bubble, Scary Face, Hidden Power, Calm Mind, Amnesia, Secret Power, Assist, Trick, Switcheroo, U-Turn, Quick Attack, Recover, Baton Pass, Defend Order, Attack Order, Flamethrower, Nightmare

Abilities: Anger Point and Super Luck


----------



## Mercury (Mar 27, 2009)

HP:  85
ATK: 100
DEF: 85
SPA: 125
SPD: 85
SPE: 120

I pretty equal if anything. More offensive.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 11, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Edit: I'm putting in HP and adding 100 to the max amount of points you can have.
> 
> *HP: *90
> *Attack:* 70
> ...


90 + 70 + 110 + 125 + 90 + 125 = 610
..You're a cheater! XD




---
Either _dark_, or _Psychic_.
*Ability*: Poison heal

*HP: *155
*Attack:* 1
*Defence:* 150
*Special Attack:* 75
*Special Defence:* 75
*Speed:* 144

-Calm Mind
-Dark Pulse
-Psychic
-Moonlight

Ok that's really easy to get turned around, I ended up with 610 as well..

---
For shits and giggles.
*Ability*: Rough skin

*HP: *1
*Attack:* 1
*Defence:* 1
*Special Attack:* 1
*Special Defence:* 1
*Speed:* 595

-Endeavour
-
-
-


----------



## Leviathan (Apr 12, 2009)

Levi, pokemon edition:
Type: Water/...Psychic?
Ability: Drizzle (probably not, but I love rain D:)

HP: 60
Attack: 40
Defense: 50
Sp. Attack: 115
Sp. Defense: 150
Speed: 65

Moves:
Water Gun
Scary Face
Yawn
Confusion (totally)
Calm Mind
Uproar
Stockpile
Spit Up
Swallow
Psybeam
Glare
Water Pulse
Nasty Plot
Wring Out
Moonlight
Aura Sphere
Hydro Pump

(this is by leveling up; I'm too lazy to decide on specific levels or get into TMs and stuff...)


----------



## nastypass (Apr 12, 2009)

HP: 55
Atk: 70
Def: 60
SpA: 125
SpD: 100
Spe: 100

fuck move pools


----------



## Invader Palkia (Apr 12, 2009)

Type: Dragon/water um... Psychic, or maybe grass? ice? Psychic/ice I guess, or Grass/ice
Ability: I think Marvel Scale or Unaware for some reason..

HP: 135
Attack: 35
Defense: 20
Special Attack: 60
Special Defense: 120
Speed: 100

Among my moves would be Powder Snow, Attract (lol), Flail (more lol), Return and Frustration (both learned naturally), Mean Look, Milk Drink (put chocolate in front of that), Rest, Slack off, Sleep Talk, teeter dance (xD), Wish, Yawn, Counter, Morning Sun (?), Nature Power (?), Perish song (RICK ROLL!), Double kick, Fury Attack (poke of doom!), Leer, Rage, Rapid Spin, 

Yes I'm going through every single move and listing the good ones..

.. Reversal, Sky Attack, Destiny Bond (?), Helping Hand, Hidden power, Psycho Boost (?), Pursuit, Recycle, Secret Power, Sketch, Synthesis (?), Taunt, Bide, Endure, Glare, Grasswhistle, Grudge, Revenge, and of course Tackle. 

My movepool is against my stats, unfortunatly. I feel like the Porygons did before 3rd gen ;-;

If I were to be used, I'd probably be an annoyer (Attract, Mean Look, Perish song, Grasswhistle, And a whole bunch of Healing moves..)

Cheese, I'd hate to go up against myself in a competitive battle.. D:


----------



## cubone man (May 5, 2009)

Cubone Man
Ground-Dark
HP-95
Atk-68
Def-115
SpA-95 (just a guess don't know IQ)
SpD-130
Seed-97
Attacks:Rest Yawn Eartquake Sucker Punch Dark Pulse Explosion

Quick Wall??!??!!!:huh:

Not what I was expecting...
\__/
(o o)
(.  .)


----------



## Mustardear (Jan 7, 2010)

HP: 60 (Not so great because I get worn out after running the 100m sprint)
ATK: 70 (I'm not too bad...for a geek)
DEF: 80 (see ATK)
SPA: 110 (I guess I'm pretty smart)
SPD: 70 (I believe it is implied that Sp. D is like determination)
SPE: 94 (I'm surprisingly fast for a very short amount of time)

I know it only adds up to 484. Let's just say I'm not that good.


----------



## Renteura (Mar 6, 2010)

HP: 80
Attack: 80
Defense: 80
Special Attack: 180
Special Defense: 0
Speed: 70

I'm the pathetic one. :D

Also, I get quite sick at least one or twice a month.


----------



## Momoharu (Mar 7, 2010)

MOMOGON, the peach Pokemon (Thanks FMC :D)

Type: Steel
Ability: No Guard

HP: 50 (No stamina whatsoever.)
Atk: 75 (Mostly body checks and that kind of mess :P)
Def: 120 (I can take a few hits and bounce back after a while)
Sp. Atk: 155 (I guess I'm pretty smart.)
Sp. Def: 50 (Terrible immunity :<)
Speed: 50 (I'm sloooow :x)

I guess I'd be decent at taking out physical sweepers.  If I had a Quick Claw/Choice Scarf.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 12, 2010)

*HP:* 85 (I can run for long distances, but that's about it :P )
*Attack:* 65 (Not too strong. But willpowery xP )
*Defence:* 95 (I prefer defense over offense sometimes)
*Special Attack:* 120 (Shmartish-ish-ish.)
*Special Defence:* 40 (I have to take vitamin C pills or else I get a cold every three days. Also I hate hot but like cold.)
*Speed:* 95 (Wheeee I like running)

Pretty good special attacker, but terrible in every other stat except speed and defence. I guess if I had a Choice Scarf I would work better. And would an Ice Rabbit made by FMC really be good at special attack like that? Oh, well xD


----------

